# Sudden laying outside nesting box



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Two of my hens, who have been here for years, are suddenly laying outside the box. What would cause this sudden shift?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

My first guess is that something spooked them, and now they won't use it. See any snakes??


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> My first guess is that something spooked them, and now they won't use it. See any snakes??


First what happened to that adorable fuzzy butt avatar? 
Saw a snake a month ago but none recently. I've read a change in routine can do it. I've just started integrating pullets with them. Not sure if that would matter. It's not like the pullets go into nesting box.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Pinkter said:


> First what happened to that adorable fuzzy butt avatar?
> Saw a snake a month ago but none recently. I've read a change in routine can do it. I've just started integrating pullets with them. Not sure if that would matter. It's not like the pullets go into nesting box.


I change my avatar from time to time. I still have it on my computer!! I bet they've seen something. Check and make sure that the place is predator proof, and have you noticed any eggs missing?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Could it be too crowded? How many chickens? How many boxes?


----------

